# Nikon @ 3.5 (movement vid)



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks to Jason for taking some clips of Nikon gaiting next to the bike in preparation for his AD. I've never really had the chance to see how my dogs move in slow-mo. Nikon's no Ding Haus Gero but I think we could do a lot worse  What is amazing to me is how fast I can bike before he has to break out into a run. No wonder why dogs so often look really bad in the show ring when their handlers can't move them fast enough on a loose leash with enough flat space.















Recent stack and face shot thanks to Falon. I'm sort of obscuring the stack but this is one of my favorite stacked photos since she captured how Nikon looks to me when he stands naturally alert and also perfectly captured his usual expression. Nikon is 3.5 years, 71lbs, and regular height (I'm really not sure, probably 25").


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You already know how I feel about Nikon...He's always been one of my favorites. Such a stunning dog. :wub:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys just have too much fun. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Of course I think Nikon is a handsome boy!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Your arm shows good bone and condition. Your elbow is a little high. Your pony tail should fall more evenly.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm cuttin that thing tonight! It's driving me nuts!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Nikon has a beautiful efficient stride, I think he would love to come ride the trails with me, he could trot as fast as my Tennessee Walkers do their running walk, he's absolutely one of my favorite dogs .


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! The critique he usually gets (at shows in person) is that he doesn't show as much rear drive as he could which I think is true (and I'm not sure how much of that is pure structure and how much is our absolute lack of ring training) but again, I don't know how much it really matters since I'm not looking for a super-mover and in general he seems pretty balanced and moderate how I like them. I really like to watch him on sheep. Where we go the owner handles him in the arena so I can just sit back and let them do their thing. He doesn't chase sheep around but falls into a gait right away, comfortable in both directions, and will turn 180 on his hocks depending on the movement of the sheep or the shepherd's shoulder. As someone who knows nothing about herding and livestock it's really neat to watch a dog that does this stuff instinctively without me in the picture.

I picked the song in the vid b/c of the line "I wear my heart upon my sleeve like a big deal" because that's exactly how Nikon is. He thinks he is the biggest, baddest, nicest, meanest, calmest, drivey-est, most athletic, fastest, smartest, strongest dog in the world and he's always been a very easy dog for me to "read". It's Nikon's world and we're all just passing through!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

that was the perfect song for the video. beautiful dog and very nice gait.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I liked watching that video! Nikon looks great and like such a happy boy.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

He's such a clean mover--it's really nice to see. But it's not the flashy, loose-ligamented gait you seem to often see winning in the ring nowadays.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

His movement is (to me) muscular. He could get more reach front and rear if he were a little more limber. His back is very slightly curved and could be more flat giving him a longer stride. He appears to be a very strong and fit dog.
The video and music is great and it's a joy to watch him move.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

BlackthornGSD said:


> He's such a clean mover--it's really nice to see. But it's not the flashy, loose-ligamented gait you seem to often see winning in the ring nowadays.


Yeah he's never been loose. Even as a puppy he won AKC matches over Am line dogs and the judges always said he was very firm and dry. Pan my working line is more loose than Nikon.

I might show him next weekend, he's sort of out of coat right now though.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Nikon is drop dead gorgeous.


----------

